# leftover web page



## LEFSElover (Feb 15, 2005)

www.recipegoldmine.com/leftovers/leftovers.html

was on bhg.com and found this interesting.
using leftovers in ways you may not have thought of.


----------



## Entertain4Fun (Feb 15, 2005)

I can't get the link to work?  It just brings up a spyware ad.


----------



## Entertain4Fun (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks, there is some interesting stuff in there.  Might be using the leftover Halloween candy afterall!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 15, 2005)

Entertain4Fun said:
			
		

> Thanks, there is some interesting stuff in there.  Might be using the leftover Halloween candy afterall!!


I've melted the leftover chocolate for years and years after Halloween.  It's enough to remake your own candy out of it or melt down for ganache.  Or, chop it in small pieces and then make a simple cookie dough, fold in the chopped candy bars and bake as usual.  Nothing quite like a Snickers cookie.  Hard candies can be banged to death using a meat mallet and then incorporating those colorful tidbits into sugar cookies for the topping or right in the dough.
My leftover white bread as well as 3 leftover pieces of whole grain bread went into the stuffing I made today for my husbands special dinner this evening.
Gad, I'll bet almost anything you can turn into a new meal with just a small amount of thought and imagination.
Good day to you.


----------

